# Stain/finish for plywood table



## drw158 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi all, I'm looking to build my first dining room table on a small budget. I'd love to build a solid walnut table, but it's not possible this time around.

I've decide on this table plan: https://www.buildsomething.com/plans/PBCE01B703394D4A1/FarmhouseTable

It uses a birch plywood for the top, and these pine tapered table legs: https://www.osbornewood.com/1082.aspx

I'd like to find skinnier legs, but haven't found any yet. My local lumber yard has a nice maple plywood that I'm going to use for the top. I'll edge the table top with poplar 1x2s I think. Poplar is readily available at HD.

*My question is, what do you recommend for a stain or finish?*

I'll be staining the whole table the same way (top, aprons, legs).

I don't have any experience with staining plywood, and I'm concerned about making a durable finish. I'd like a dark stain, so it looks similar to walnut. I want the top to be durable, but also a nice smooth satin or semi-gloss finish, not too glossy.

With of the options out there, it's pretty overwhelming, and I'm not sure what what to use. Shellac, wood conditioner, oil stain, water stain, gel stain, danish oil, tongue oil?

I'll attach some inspiration images.

Thanks!


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 17, 2016)

Moisture stability is paramount to obtaining a good finish.

The conditioning is not unlike that for woof flooring products.

Use a sanding sealer and even pressure, both before and between stain or oil coats, and a lot of cheese cloth.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 17, 2016)

I've always had good luck with Minwax stains. They have a wide selection of colors and it works well on plywood or solid wood. They also have a pre-stain conditioner, which despite my hesitation to use at first, helps the stain go on evenly. I tend to use polyurethane as a finish coat, but that is just my choice; I don't know that it is better or worse than other choices.


----------

